# The Season's Most Memorial Moment



## FreeMason Jr. (Jul 12, 2004)

What moment in the Spurs' 2004/2005 season was the most memorial to you? Not necessarily the worst, or the best. Just what one moment stuck into your head the most?

Winning the championship is not an option for obvious reasons.


----------



## Sixerfanforlife (Jun 23, 2005)

When the Spurs blew out my 76ers :sigh:


----------



## KokoTheMonkey (Aug 4, 2003)

Wow ezealen, you seemed to forget one huge one: Manu's 48 points against Phoenix. I voted for "Other", because there's no doubt that's my most memorable moment from this season (Besides the championship of course)


----------



## FreeMason Jr. (Jul 12, 2004)

KokoTheMonkey said:


> Wow ezealen, you seemed to forget one huge one: Manu's 48 points against Phoenix. I voted for "Other", because there's no doubt that's my most memorable moment from this season (Besides the championship of course)


I didn't forget it. I just didn't want to include two from the same game so I just included it with "Come from Behind OT Victory in Phoenix". If Manu's 48 points was your favorite moment than you should have voted for "Come from Behind OT Victory in Phoenix".


----------



## KokoTheMonkey (Aug 4, 2003)

ezealen said:


> I didn't forget it. I just didn't want to include two from the same game so I just included it with "Come from Behind OT Victory in Phoenix". If Manu's 48 points was your favorite moment than you should have voted for "Come from Behind OT Victory in Phoenix".




Not really. The most memorable thing IMO was that Manu went for 48 points on a series of spectacular plays. That was more memorable than the game itself IMO.


----------



## FreeMason Jr. (Jul 12, 2004)

KokoTheMonkey said:


> Not really. The most memorable thing IMO was that Manu went for 48 points on a series of spectacular plays. That was more memorable than the game itself IMO.


Well, the game was basicly all Manu :biggrin: lol. But really, Manu scoring 48 points was part of the game. So if that's what was the most memorial moment for you than it would only make scense to vote for the game.


----------



## SpursFan16 (Mar 29, 2005)

Manu's 48 points against Phoenix.


----------



## SpursFan16 (Mar 29, 2005)

Horry's 3 against Detroit in Game 5 was also awesome.


----------



## FreeMason Jr. (Jul 12, 2004)

SpursFan16 said:


> Manu's 48 points against Phoenix.


Then vote for number 7! Sheesh...if it makes you picky people happy, and if it's possible, can you update the poll to have number 7 to have Manu's 48 points in parentheses, Koko? Or if that's not good enough for ya you can make another option for that.


----------



## FreeMason Jr. (Jul 12, 2004)

SpursFan16 said:


> Horry's 3 against Detroit in Game 5 was also awesome.


Than pick that one! Are the options too complex for ya'll to understand or what?


----------



## KokoTheMonkey (Aug 4, 2003)

I took the two votes for other and out them as option #7, and added Manu's 48 points to that option. The only catch is that it doesn't show that me and SpursFan16 voted for that.


----------



## FreeMason Jr. (Jul 12, 2004)

KokoTheMonkey said:


> I took the two votes for other and out them as option #7, and added Manu's 48 points to that option. The only catch is that it doesn't show that me and SpursFan16 voted for that.


Well, spursfan16 also said Horry's shot, so he may have wanted that one instead, but I don't know.


----------



## KokoTheMonkey (Aug 4, 2003)

ezealen said:


> Well, spursfan16 also said Horry's shot, so he may have wanted that one instead, but I don't know.




Apparently he voted for other though just like me, so I put two votes for Option #7.


----------



## FreeMason Jr. (Jul 12, 2004)

KokoTheMonkey said:


> Apparently he voted for other though just like me, so I put two votes for Option #7.


But he then went and said Horry's shot was good too after that, so he may have changed his mind. But yeah, you're probably right.


----------



## Camaro_870 (Mar 12, 2005)

Ginoblis 48 points night was most memorable for me because that was one of the games that sealed his all-star status......if i could vote twice i would have also voted for sean's retirement because sean elliot was always my favorite spurs player back in the 90's


----------



## TiMVP2 (Jun 19, 2003)

Come from Behind OT Victory in Phoenix + Manu's 48 for sure


----------



## Moe The Bartender (May 7, 2004)

Obviously, Horry's big shot in Game 5 will go down as one of the Spurs' greatest shots of all time...in fact, his dunk in that game was probably one of the 5 greatest dunks in Spurs' history as well. Anyway, I picked Manu's 48 game, not just because he scored so many points, but that was a truly defining moment for the Spurs this year since it showed we could beat a great offensive team on the road. Everyone already knew we could throw hands in a half-court game, but being able to play a completely different kind of ball and beat the best team in the NBA at doing it. That game was a message to the league.


----------



## TheRoc5 (Mar 1, 2005)

double ot for me,that was just magic i wish i tapped both of those gms. the tmac in 30 is more of a memory for the rockets and the manu 48 pts is second on my list


----------



## FreeMason Jr. (Jul 12, 2004)

TheRoc5 said:


> double ot for me,that was just magic i wish i tapped both of those gms. the tmac in 30 is more of a memory for the rockets and the manu 48 pts is second on my list


We really do think alot alike. The double OT was the most memorial moment to me as well, and so far we're two of the only ones who chose it.


----------



## XxMia_9xX (Oct 5, 2002)

hmm good choices. i didn't really know which to vote for.. game against phoenix, double OT in one day, or horry's shot.... i just picked horry's shot anyway 'cuz come on who did not like that shot. for so many years we've been seeing horry make that for the lakers, doesn't it feel really good to have him in our side? also without that shot we're done for, no ring.... but yeah this season has been so memorable, many ups and downs.... horry's shot, manu's 48 points, double OT in one day, injuries, malik's trade and mcgrady's 13 point in 30 secs! argh! they're all so memorable.


----------



## Luiz_Rodrigo (Dec 2, 2003)

Best performance: Manu´s 48 against the Suns
Best shot: Horry´s 3 pointer in the OT


----------



## TheRoc5 (Mar 1, 2005)

the 2ot gms realy showed what parker can do, he lead his team to two wins and faced two great pgs, bdiddy and livingston.


----------



## Cloud786 (Mar 18, 2005)

actually manu and horry were the heros in the first game (clippers), but parker did play badass in the second game (warriors).


----------



## TheRoc5 (Mar 1, 2005)

Cloud786 said:


> actually manu and horry were the heros in the first game (clippers), but parker did play badass in the second game (warriors).


just shows how much potentail he has i cant wait til he reaches his prime


----------



## Cloud786 (Mar 18, 2005)

duncan's buzzer beater shot against the cavs was also good after he made a shot for them


----------



## KokoTheMonkey (Aug 4, 2003)

Cloud786 said:


> duncan's buzzer beater shot against the cavs was also good after he made a shot for them



That was a very good moment. 




Let me try and make a list of the memorable plays from the regular season:


- Duncan's buzzer beater at Cleveland (as mentioned)
- Parker's game winning layup against the Clippers
- Manu's breakdown on Shawn Marion and then the two hand flush (as seen in Avatars)
- Brent Barry's alley oop to Devin Brown
- Parker's layup to beat Golden State in double OT
- Parker's one hand jam against Houston
- Barry's dunk on someone from Atlanta



That's all I can think of for now, and that's only including the regular season. I'll have to make a playoff memorable moment's list, because there was plenty.


----------



## texan (Jul 10, 2003)

McGrady's 13 in 35 seconds(give or take). It sucked, but its the most memorable memory of the Spurs this year other than the Championship series. Manu's 48 vs. Phoenix was also pretty memorable.


----------

